# Dreamweaver vs Frontpage 2000



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I have been using Frontpage 2000 for quite a while now. Recently I took a class in Dreamweaver 4. While they both work in different ways, it seems that they both do pretty much same thing and have the same features.

After taking the Dreamweaver class, I immediately dug a little deeper into Frontpage and found the same features available.

My questions is this: There are a lot of Dreamweaver fanatics out there that seem to want to convert all of the Frontpage users. Why is that? I have to admit, Dreamweaver is a great program and works well but why the loyalty? Frontpage seems to have many of the same features.

Besides comments like "because I like it" or "it looks and feels better", what exactly makes Dreamweaver better than Frontpage 2000? Specifically, what features are in Dreamweaver that are NOT in Frontpage?


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Not many. However, Frontpage does not work well for managing large webs... found this out the hard way. Dreamweaver handles the synchronization aspect much better than frontpage - it uses FTP by default, and just doesn't seem to care about the size of the site. Frontpage is also proprietary.... try converting a frontpage theme to a CSS.... very tough.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

I've used Frontpage for years, but recently tried a trial version of Dreamweaver. Admittedly, the unfamiliarity with the new program turned me off, but it just seemed more difficult to do what I wanted to do. I agree, it didn't appear to be much different feature-wise. Now, I have no desire to switch, YMMV.

As far as why such strong loyalty to Dreamweaver, I would guess because it is not made by Microsoft.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Not really.... Dreamweaver was initially intimidating, but when I started messing around with it, it was far easier for me to use.


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

Also, you have to have frontpage extensions installed on the server that hosts your website. Frontpage extensions are an administrators worst nightmare to add. Frontpage has to have these extensions installed before it will work correctly or at all. Dreamweaver is just a wonderful program and does no rely on extensions. This is probably why they want you to change.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Dreamweaver is easier to use, looks better, feels better, and I like it. But my main reason for being something of a Dreamweaver fanatic - it generates far cleaner, better, code than Frontpage. I think that's why so many of us are anti-Frontpage *


Mark, did you even read my first post?

"Besides comments like "because I like it" or "it looks and feels better", what exactly makes Dreamweaver better than Frontpage 2000?"

I need specifics and not just "because it's a Microsoft product" type comments. They serve no purpose. Neil is about the only one that has given me anything specific. I do somewhat agree with Mark about Frontpage's code. It is pretty messy but Dreamweaver also has it's own "custom" code it likes to insert so it's not totally Innocent either.



> _Originally posted by Pro-Com_
> * Also, you have to have frontpage extensions installed on the server that hosts your website. *


Are you sure about that? I thought Frontpage has an FTP option on it. I think all the extensions do is allow you to use some extra Frontpage features but without the extensions installed, a Frontpage created web site will still work just like any other.

I'm not trying to start a war here but it sounds to me like Frontpage isn't getting a fair shake partially because it's a Microsoft product. I have found some Microsoft products to be very easy to use and well written. Heck, I can't get enough of the Microsoft Flight Sim and love the Microsoft Office Suite.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dreamweaver MX kicks, a lot better then v4. I find the UI much easier to use since theres an advanced 'Insert' tool bar and you just click on what element you want to insert, ie hyperlink, email link, frames. The tool panels are also displayed in a more orderly fashion the v4. Also when you go into HTML view each line is numbered making it easier if your doing coding. The tool panels are what I really like. For example, if you insert a graphic and you want to change the size, justification or orientation, you just goto the tool panel at the button of the screen and make the changes you want. Yes, the screen is very cluttered with menu bars and tool panels, but, for me at least, the make things a lot easier and quicker. Once you get to know the program, just hit F4 and all the panels will disappear. I have never used MS FP 2000, but I did use '98. I do like FrontPage '98, its a lot easier to navigate and straight to the point, but Dreamweaver has so many more features like inserting JSP and PHP objects, better ability to work with Flash, you can have it in grid mode which makes it easier to work will graphics and what I like best, quality frames. You can customize frames fully in Dreamweaver, something I never figured out how to do in FP. Oh yeah another cool aspect is you can design to the site specifically for different screen resolutions. 

Anyone know how to insert a Swish (.swi) file into Dreamweaver? I tried to insert is as a Shockwave Flash (.swf) file but when I would preview it in IE, I just get the box with the red X inside of it.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

inCert? paNNel? diSSappear? LOL, that's funny. I guess you're pretty tired, 'cuz you're a smart guy.

I'd guess you have to insert the Swish OBJECT code into your HTML manually.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks Mark! BTW- I just PMed you asking about that. You can disregard that PM.

Oh yeah, my spelling sucks, I forgot to use the spell check that time


----------

